# Mediterranean Festival of Culture and Caravanning



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you plan to visit Turkey this autumn you might be interested in the following festival.

MEDITERRANEAN FESTIVAL OF CULTURE AND CARAVANNING

29 SEPTEMBER - 5 OCTOBER in ALANYA, TURKEY

The success of the first Festival, organized between 10-14 October 2007, and the demand for another one has encouraged us to organize the second. We are proud to offer you the programme of the Second Mediterranean Festival of Culture and Caravanning. We look forward to your participation.

The place of the second festival will be the same: SEDRE CLUB CAMPING, ALANYA

PROGRAM OF THE FESTWAL

Monday, September 29

Arrival, registration, welcome cocktail, dinner (for arrivals until 11.00 pm)

Tuesday, September 3O

Breakfast. Meeting, information and tour of the facility, different in-house activities during the day, Dinner

Wednesday, October 1

Breakfast. Excursion: visit of Ulas Park, Damlatas Cave, historical Alanya Tower, Red Tower, the dockyard, Alanya Harbour. Lunch on deck of a boat and Phosphorus Cave, Pirates' Cave, Lovers Cave, famous Cleopatra Beach. Dinner at camping.

Thursday, October 2

Breakfast. Excursion: Plateaus of Alanya, Gedevet Pinarbasi, Lunch at Park Orman restaurant, panoramic view of Alanya. Dinner and music.

Friday, October 3

Breakfast. Excursion: Dim Cave, lunch at Dim River Barrage, swimming in the river, tropical fruit garden. Dinner and live music.

Saturday, October 4

Breakfast. Excursion: Ceramic workshop in Mahmutlar, historical Syedra ancient city, Demirtas shopping area between bananas and orange gardens. Dinner, live music, entertainment, folklore, distribution of participation documents.

Sunday, October 5

Breakfast. End of the festival.

Information

The participation fee is 160 Euros per person. That includes camping fees with electricity, all meals, activities and excursions.

10% discount will be applied to Camping & Caravanning Associations' members showing their member card or CCI valid for 2008.

Those who want to participate in the Second Festival should inform us by 10 September 2008

Beverages are extra

Our guests can continue their camping holiday, after the program

Address:

Alanya Gazipasa yolu Uzeri

"Alanya'dan 20 km" Alanya/ANTALYA

Tel: +90 242 516 11 11

Fax: +90 242 516 17 22

Website: http://www.sedrecamping.com

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for that, Don. We are booked in, and on our way - currently almost on the tip of the Marmaris peninsula, in a glorious little campsite right by the sea. Only about 6 pitches. (Gulbahar Pansiyone Camping) The Turkish motorhome next to us is also going to the festival. They have also fixed me up with free Internet.

We've been in Turkey for close on two weeks, our first visit, and enjoyed every minute. They are all so friendly & helpful. I have at last got a diary and photos up on line, on http://www.pippins.me.uk/2008_Turkey/2008_Turkey.htm , if anyone is interested


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bagshanty;

Following your blog with interest, can I ask how long it took you to get from Igoumenitsa to the Turkish border (Ipsala?).

Apologies to Don for temporarily hijacking the thread.

pete


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

2 days. Where there is a motorway it is a dream - smooth, wide, straight, empty. Currently toll free but they are building toll booths. Where the motorway just stops you are led off onto "interesting" mountain roads. There appears to be no correlation between the map and what's actually on the ground.

We spent the 2nd night in Greece near the Turkish boder so we could get to iyt early, before it got busy, and really the border was no problem at all. (NOTHING like Bulgaria before it joined the EU!)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Apologies to Don for temporarily hijacking the thread.
> 
> pete


Hi Pete,

You are forgiven. 

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh to be able to say "That looks a good start to a trip; let's go!"

:-(

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> 2 days. Where there is a motorway it is a dream - smooth, wide, straight, empty. Currently toll free but they are building toll booths. Where the motorway just stops you are led off onto "interesting" mountain roads. There appears to be no correlation between the map and what's actually on the ground.
> 
> We spent the 2nd night in Greece near the Turkish boder so we could get to iyt early, before it got busy, and really the border was no problem at all. (NOTHING like Bulgaria before it joined the EU!)


Hi Andy,

Glad to hear all is going well.

Will be interested in your opinion on Camping Sedre as we are planning to meet friends there for a winter stay next Jan/Feb.

Safe Travelling.

Don


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Kas*

Don, thanks for recommending Kas, and overnighting on the harbour - it's brilliant! Kas is a lovely place, a tourist resort, but a nice one. A lovely atmosphere to it.

We are now great friends with the couple who run the car park (8 lira) & the loos (either 2 lira or 5 lira to empty a cassette). Averaging 10 lira a night, it's half the price of the campsite, and it's right in the centre of a lovely town. And there are masses of wifi connections, courtesy of numerous cafes around the harbour (and which are reachable from the car park)

Travel log updated, on http://www.pippins.me.uk/2008_Turkey/2008_Turkey.htm

We're now 1 month into a 2 month trip, so it's all downhill from here.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Glad to hear all is well.

Kas is one of our favorite stop overs in Turkey.

Don


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Bagshanty said:
> 
> 
> > 2 days. Where there is a motorway it is a dream - smooth, wide, straight, empty. Currently toll free but they are building toll booths. Where the motorway just stops you are led off onto "interesting" mountain roads. There appears to be no correlation between the map and what's actually on the ground.
> ...


Don

I'm in Sedre Camping, Alanya, and it is a pleasant little site sandwiched between the med & a dual carriageway. The road's not too busy though. Very pleasant management, spotless loos, excellent chemical toilet disposal. Just like Magbaz, we're here with the chairman of the Turkish Camping & Caravanning Assoc. We like it here

regards

Andy


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Andy,

Thanks for the update.

We hope to be there about the first week in January if all goes well.

Don


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Bagshanty - what a fantastic trip. I love the blog and will bookmark and follow it. The photos are terrific too. Stay safe and have a good trip.

Irishhomer


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

IrishHomer said:


> Bagshanty - what a fantastic trip. I love the blog and will bookmark and follow it. The photos are terrific too. Stay safe and have a good trip.
> 
> Irishhomer


Thanks IH. Back home now, but we reckon Turkey was one of the safest places we've been, and tht includes the UK.

Just a few more photos to add to the website, and complete the diary. The whole thing was a smidgeon under 6000 miles, 1500 longer than our previous longest trip


----------

